# So much for tack strips on feeder legs....



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

We installed carpet tack strips on all feeder legs last week and than got this on a game cam. All I can say is I hope it cost him....


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Feel your pain Cap'n,,,,,,,same thing happened to me! I think they just use them for traction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heard lot of talk here regarding this type of problem. Why doesent everyone just put a good cage around the spinner and stop all that ?

Charlie


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Heard lot of talk here regarding this type of problem. Why doesent everyone just put a good cage around the spinner and stop all that ?
> 
> Charlie


Got a camp just north of Fredricksburg and we got an email from our landowner early this week saying ***** got us. We cage our feeders and when we filled up a month ago we used heavy gauge wire and I tied that sucker with the intent that I would be cuttin it off next time I filled up. With no rain those little sum beaches are getting desperate and clever too!!


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

I saw a neat way to stop them but have not ried it yet. Take a 4" piece of PVC pipe about 2' long and slide one on each leg and chain it at the top where it hangs to about the middle of the leg. They cant get up or around it due to the size, slickness and movement of the pipe. We have not done it yet due to feed in the feeders.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Are there any cattle or big pigs on the place that may be bumping the legs of the feeder and shaking the corn out on the ground?? Walker


pepo211 said:


> Got a camp just north of Fredricksburg and we got an email from our landowner early this week saying ***** got us. We cage our feeders and when we filled up a month ago we used heavy gauge wire and I tied that sucker with the intent that I would be cuttin it off next time I filled up. With no rain those little sum beaches are getting desperate and clever too!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I greese the legs of my feeders and the ***** slide right off


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

chunkn' charlie said:


> I greese the legs of my feeders and the ***** slide right off


CC, what type of grease are you putting on the legs? The ***** at our place are destorying the feeders, sorry bastages!


----------



## nada (Aug 12, 2005)

Try the spintech spinner plates. They have a spring that seats the plate against the funnel when it's done feedeing like the road feeders do. The ***** killed me last year and I don't have one picture of them getting to the corn this year.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Mix Cayanne pepper in it..they wont like you anymore..Add 4"PVC pipe over the legs 4 ft up n use axle grease or crisco...
I like cheap alxe grease
They'll have a real hott taste for a bit


chunkn' charlie said:


> I greese the legs of my feeders and the ***** slide right off


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

My feeder legs are 2inch square tubing. My wife and me laughed our selves silly watching three ***** trying to climb the legs. They took turns and the highest that they got was the winch for the feeder. for some reason they cant hold onto the square legs. Beau


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We attach them from the top of legs (square) down on oppisite sides, so as when they get to them they will be getting on them with all their weight. From the bottom up thet can ease up on them and you loose the use of about a foot of the strips, BTW a hog will rub them off if on the bottom... WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've tried tack strips, baskets, grease/cayenne and none of them worked. The little bastages always seem to eventually figure out a way. The only thing I haven't tried is the 4" PVC. I guess that will be next.


----------



## Ranch Dog (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the All-Season feeders with their varmint guard and don't loose a drop of corn to these critters at the spinner. On another topic, I posted how I keep them from picking up the stuff off the ground. Actually, it never hurts to eliminate the egg suckers and stealers just like coyotes and bobcats. A 22RF can't be beat for this work.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

mywifeshusband said:


> My feeder legs are 2inch square tubing. My wife and me laughed our selves silly watching three ***** trying to climb the legs. They took turns and the highest that they got was the winch for the feeder. for some reason they cant hold onto the square legs. Beau


The ***** I have don't seem to have a problem climbing the square tubing. The best way to get rid of a **** I have found is to get a 220 size conibear trap and place in a 5 gal bucket with a piece of sardine in the back, you will have a dead **** in the morning.


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

Try the PVC pipe trick. It works ! !!


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

*grease*

Regular old axle grease all over the legs is the ticket. Plus, you might get to watch one try it. Have you ever put tape on a cats paw, when the **** gets the grease on it's foot, it is hilarious.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> The only thing I haven't tried is


A 22 bullet.
Works EVERYTIME!!!


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

sqiggy I totally agree. Matter a fact, this next time I'm off we plan on thinning the E. Texas **** pop. a little. Do some night hunting over the feeders. Hopefully if all goes well I'll have some kill pics to post...

I also plan on trying the axle grease too. This pic is of my friends feeder, mine has cage. But the ***** are raping my gravity feeder too.


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

*My gravity feeder....*

That one up top is going to get it......


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

****...
Youd think a bunch of Hunting Savy Seasoned Pro's could outsmart a few ***** without have'n to kill them..
Who knows..Mabey you could come up with the Next (million) dollar product..
If your not gonna eat it..why kill it..


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ox, you'd think as tech savy as we are we could solve this problem real easy. Just goes to prove when ***** want something bad enough there no stopping them....

Ya know that could be my ticket to easy street.... The **** Stopper .... $19.95 .....

As far as eating them, I don't care for it but I know a couple people who love them. Rest assured Ox they will not go to waste. 

It wouldn't be so bad but the little buggers are chewing up the plastic feed tubes on my feeders.... I guess it's like rats eating wiring....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> If your not gonna eat it..why kill it..


 So you are saying that you eat everything you kill?


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

My solution to the **** problem...


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

None of the tricks mentioned above have worked on our lease that Pepo211 mentioned. Pipes don't work, they just get rolled around enough till they're tight and the ***** shimmy right up them. Axle grease works for a little while, but eventually dries up with the air and dust around there, or until the ***** rub it off enough. The cages were working until this year....now they are ripping them off too. And it's not cows or any other livestock, the bottom of my cage is about 8 or 9' high. The only solution I see is to kill em all.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried using a solar powerd hot wire unit?

Did a quick search and found this site! The S-80 unit should work and can be mounted to a feeder easily. Insulators could be mounted to the legs giving you several feet of hot wire to shock the %&$#@ out of them.

http://www.maxflex.com/energizers_page2.htm


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats sure worth a try..& If I kill it I eat it...
I couldnt eat a **** if ya paid me....Especialy since Ive got 1 livin in my house...Ya'll dont have to tell me how determined they are...I already know...
My **** n the dogs ate 50lds of Smoked Trout n salmon a few weeks ago & my fridge I had...... had...Locks on it..there tough & smart...
Make a sure fire **** proof feeder & your gonna be a RICH man...my .02C

Oxx...



The Driver. said:


> Has anyone ever tried using a solar powerd hot wire unit?
> 
> Did a quick search and found this site! The S-80 unit should work and can be mounted to a feeder easily. Insulators could be mounted to the legs giving you several feet of hot wire to shock the %&$#@ out of them.
> 
> http://www.maxflex.com/energizers_page2.htm


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

mywifeshusband said:


> My feeder legs are 2inch square tubing. My wife and me laughed our selves silly watching three ***** trying to climb the legs. They took turns and the highest that they got was the winch for the feeder. for some reason they cant hold onto the square legs. Beau


in east texas, round or square, they find there way up


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

We put up the Tack Strips about 4 months ago. At first the ***** kept climbing the legs and taking the pain but it wasn't long before they completely left the feeders alone. Give it time and they will leave........

Talked this past weekend with our rancher, who also owns a feed store, and he said that the best way to get rid of the ***** is to get a 4" x 1' piece of PVC and put Monkey Treats in the pvc. The ***** will eat them and it will kill every **** around. Acording to him the only animal it will kill is a ****, it will not harm your deer. I have never heard of this or Monkey Treats but this is what he was telling us and was very adamant about it. I am guessing you get monkey treats from the feed store. 

The rancher had been sippin on the Sauce before he showed up to camp.....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

From what I have heard after talking to several feed stores is to take some Golden Malrin fly poison and mix it 50/50 with a soda, he claimed the ***** would be lying within 20' of the feeder as the stuff works that fast but please keep it away from the deer.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Start giving them some fried chicken or moon pies and maybe a strawbarry soda.LOL!!!!!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

jjtroutkiller said:


> From what I have heard after talking to several feed stores is to take some Golden Malrin fly poison and mix it 50/50 with a soda, he claimed the ***** would be lying within 20' of the feeder as the stuff works that fast but please keep it away from the deer.


Then don't use it near your "deer" feeder...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

*Regs on killing furbearing animals*

The following are the regs out of the book on furbearing animals, it looks like you can shoot all the ***** you want year round with a hunting liscense under "Recreational Harvest" rules, but no traps or poison sad2sm so if you find that perfect magic dust then it may not be wise to post the results but rather a rumour that you heard.:biggrin:

DEFINITIONS FUR-BEARING ANIMALS -badgers, beavers, fox, mink, muskrat,
nutria, opossum, otter,* raccoon*, ring-tailed cat, skunk and civet cat
(spotted skunk).

COMMERCIAL HARVEST -The take of a fur- bearing animal under a trapping
license during the season for commercial harvest.

NUISANCE FUR-BEARING ANIMAL - A fur- bearing animal that is depredating or
a threat to human health or safety.

*RECREATIONAL HARVEST -The take of a fur-bearing animal at any time under a hunting license or under a trapper's license outside of the season for
commercial harvest.*

MEANS AND METHODS Fur-bearing animals may be legally taken with firearms; foothold, conibear style, live or box traps; dogs; snares; lawful archery equipment; electronic or hand-held calls; artificial light; or by falconry except as prohibited below. EXCEPTIONS It is illegal to: •Shoot at, take or attempt to take any fur-bearing animal from a boat on public waters in Texas. •Take fur-bearing animals by means of falconry without a valid
falconry permit issued by the department. •*Take fur-bearing animals with a foothold or conibear-style trap except during the season for commercial harvest*.•Take fur-bearing animals with a foothold or conibear-style trap within 400 yards of any school. •*Use smoke, explosives or chemical irritants of any kind to harry or flush fur-bearing animals.* •Take
fur-bearing animals with conibear-style traps with a diagonal opening
greater than 10 inches set on land or in less than 6-inch deep water. •Take
fur-bearing animals with snare, foothold, conibear-style trap, and live or
box trap unless such devices are examined at least once every 36 hours and
animals are removed on discovery. to license suspension or revocation.
Subsequent violations may result in jail terms. Each fur-bearing animal
taken or possessed in violation of these general laws is a separate
offense. The Texas Department of Health and local public health agencies
may take and possess, for analysis and disposal, any fur-bearing animal
posing a potential or known health hazard. Anyone may transport a suspected
diseased fur-bearing animal to a public health facility for diagnosis.

SEASONS AND BAG LIMITS
*RECREATIONAL HARVEST - •September 1-August 31 •Fur-bearing animals taken as a result of recreational harvest may not be sold •No bag or possession limit*
COMMERCIAL HARVEST - •Nutria: September 1-August 31 •All other furbearers:
November 1-March 31 •No bag or possession limit


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

El Cazador said:


> Then don't use it near your "deer" feeder...


 That would be the idea.


----------

